# Sawmill Operation at Tuckahoe Steam and Gas



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I am currently modeling a traditional saw mill and went to the Tuckahoe Steam and Gas Associations annual event this past weekend in Easton, MD. to run my live steam with the Aikenback live steamers. While there, I went over to their operating sawmill. It is exactly what I am modeling, so I had a great time taking stills and videos of the saw mill. This video is probably the best that shows manipulation of the log to flatten the sides and make lumber. I have several others and stills if anyone is interested. Now to find parts for this effort....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghyfbflh794

Regards

Jerry
Annapolis, MD

SC&M Railroad


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool! Will these help with your build any? 
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/sawmill.html 
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/sawmill2.html


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Allen. I did find your 1:1 amd model photos of saw mills and they were my inspiration to give this a try. Still pondering parts and pullys and the like. Sure made a differenc for me to actually see one in action.

Regards

Jerry


----------

